# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Φάρμακα και αδυνάτισμα!!!

## ibraimovic

Γεια σας παίρνω αγωγή με φαρμακα αντικαταθληπτικο και αντιψυχωτικο....μπορώ να χάσω κιλά κανωντας διατροφή??αλλά παράλληλα να παίρνω και φάρμακα??

----------

